# Vinmetrica SC-300



## ffemt128 (Feb 25, 2013)

Seriously considering picking this up for myself next month. I was looking at the SC-300 Pro kit that comes with the stand and the glassware for the various tests. Figured get it and be done with it all in one.

Who else has them and what are your opinions of them. I've read alot of the comments which is why I'm looking at the 300. I currently do no so2 testing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Doug I have not used it but therhas been a lot of reviews about it. We invited Vinmetrica to share a booth with us next week in Lancaster. It'll be their first show and I'm looking forward to talking to them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the SC-200 - and I love it.. PH/TA testing has never been easier.

If you swing it - do it - you will not regret it..


----------



## MrKevin (Feb 25, 2013)

I use the sc300 and love it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 26, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug I have not used it but therhas been a lot of reviews about it. We invited Vinmetrica to share a booth with us next week in Lancaster. It'll be their first show and I'm looking forward to talking to them.


 

Dan,

I'll order it from PI wine and you can bring it down with you on Saturday to the conference so I can save the shipping costs....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2013)

Doug I got the message you ordered it. As you know we are out of them but expect more in Friday. If it gets here in time I will surely bring 'er down.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was waiting for someone to call me back to let me know when they would be in. I'll Give them a call or try the website today. It wasn't allowing me to sign into my account yesterday. Still not allowing me today. You guys changed your price overnight....Booo hoooo I'll call later today and order it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 27, 2013)

Placed my order this am Dan, they said they anticipate it being in early enough Friday for you to bring down. Look forward to the new piece of equipment. 

What labware should I order in addition to the stand and clamps? Have beakers of varying sizes already, 10ml and 25ml pipettes, a 25ml burette, and a magnetic stirrer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2013)

You need the green and the red pipette fillers. They are awesome and cheap.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 27, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> You need the green and the red pipette fillers. They are awesome and cheap.


 

Ordered 2 of each yesterday. Have the Bulb fillers but they leave alot to be deserved. I should be good for the most part correct. Oh I can also get 10 ml syringes from the local ems service that I use to work for.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad to see you ordered them. I also dislike the bulb filler. I have syringes but never use them. I find it hard to get the drip by drip action needed .


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep me posted as to if the SC300 comes in today Dan. Can't wait.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> Keep me posted as to if the SC300 comes in today Dan. Can't wait.


 
mama bear to papa bear....the package has arrived!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> mama bear to papa bear....the package has arrived!


 
Whooo Hoooooo.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Dan for delivering the SC300. Lookong forward to playing this week. Definately a purchase to strive me to go one step further.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy to do it for you Doug. It was great seeing you again, and I won't tell anyone (close your ears Julie) I gave you a case of wine to share with them when you guys meet again.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 4, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Happy to do it for you Doug. It was great seeing you again, and I won't tell anyone (close your ears Julie) I gave you a case of wine to share with them when you guys meet again.


 
I intend on taking it in April when we meet up to get Juice at Luva Bella. I gave a bottle of the port to Chuck that was with me yesterday. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2013)

Good deal!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to see how the SC300 works for performing SO2 calculations this afternoon. Should be interesting. Looks pretty simple.


----------



## roadpupp (Mar 7, 2013)

Doug- 

How did it go? I got mine last week and have been to busy to even pull it out of the box except to put batteries in and make sure it powered up.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 7, 2013)

roadpupp said:


> Doug-
> 
> How did it go? I got mine last week and have been to busy to even pull it out of the box except to put batteries in and make sure it powered up.



I tested some ph, same readings as hanna meter. Checked the so2 in the elderberry. Based on my ph, I needed to increase so2 by 11ppm. It was a half gram for 5 gallons. I have a half day tomorrow to pick up bottles then I'm going to play with it after that. Ill let you know how it goes. Fairly straight forwrd so far.


----------

